# Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"



## LittleBedosh (29. Juli 2018)

die müssen halt keine investoren zufriedenstellen... Deshalb kann der Gabe schön vor sich hingümmeln bid  jemand anderes mal an die Spitze kommt und das Ruder um 180° dreht.


----------



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

						Derzeit stößt die Kritik eines Steam-Nutzers auf viel Resonanz, der beklagt, Valve verdiene über den Steam-Shop zwar eine Menge Geld, tue darüber hinaus aber wenig für die Verbesserung des Shops, die Spieleentwicklung oder sonst naheliegende Bereiche wie Streaming. Übersehen werden dabei aber wesentliche Bereiche von Valves letzten Aktivitäten. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*


----------



## FetterKasten (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Gabe kauft sich Pepsi, ist doch klar


----------



## Gast1668381003 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Valve ist auch so'n Laden  - legen sich schön ins gemachte Nest. Warum sollte man selber Spiele entwickeln, wenn man doch viel einfacher massenhaft Kohle einfährt, indem man die anderen entwickeln lässt und dann ganz easy die Provision abstaubt...


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Valve ist auch so'n Laden  - legen sich schön ins gemachte Nest. Warum sollte man selber Spiele entwickeln, wenn man doch viel einfacher massenhaft Kohle einfährt, indem man die anderen entwickeln lässt und dann ganz easy die Provision abstaubt...



Naja, an dem Punkt ist schon was dran. Wo sind Half Life 3 und Portal 3? Oder wie wäre es mal mit was ganz Neuem?

Zum Shop fällt mir leider auch wenig Gutes ein. Ich finde den Shop unübersichtlich, um es mal knapp zu umschreiben. Es ist wirklich nicht ganz leicht, aus zigtausenden Spielen die herauszufiltern, die einen interessieren.


----------



## Asuramaru (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Also Valve ist als Spielefirma bekannt geworden so wie Amazon als  Online Buchshop und ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht was dagegenspricht die Strategie zu ändern .
Im grunde ist da nicht falsches dran,die sind ja nicht Gesetztlich dazu versflichtet Spiele zu Produzieren und wenn es Gabe in den Kragen passt,kann ihm doch egal sein was andere sagen.


----------



## Nuallan (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Valve ist auch so'n Laden  - legen sich schön ins gemachte Nest. Warum sollte man selber Spiele entwickeln, wenn man doch viel einfacher massenhaft Kohle einfährt, indem man die anderen entwickeln lässt und dann ganz easy die Provision abstaubt...



Es steht ja jedem zu dasselbe zu machen, oder es zu versuchen.. Steam macht halt was es machen soll, und das sehr gut. Mir würden nicht viele Sachen einfallen, die man verbessern könnte ohne es aufzublasen. Ich versteh auch nicht warum Valve nicht endlich mal ein neues Portal oder Half Life bringt, aber das Risiko ist ihnen wohl zu groß bzw. die eigene Messlatte zu hoch.


----------



## Bevier (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Ein Großteil der Kritik ist auf jeden Fall gerechtfertigt. Einst war Valve ein geniales Entwicklerstudio, das großartige Titel entwickelte, jetzt sind sie nur noch der (leider) dominierende Online-Händler. Keine einzige Serie hat jemals einen dritten Teil erlebt, trotz unzähligen Fans. Viele Ideen waren von vornherein zum Scheitern verurteilt (bestes Beispiel: Steambox, gefolgt vom OS) und einiges, das ihnen hier zugesprochen wird, stammt eben nicht von ihnen oder wurde bestenfalls unterstützt (Vulkan? lol)...


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Naja, an dem Punkt ist schon was dran. Wo sind Half Life 3 und Portal 3? Oder wie wäre es mal mit was ganz Neuem?
> 
> Zum Shop fällt mir leider auch wenig Gutes ein. Ich finde den Shop unübersichtlich, um es mal knapp zu umschreiben. Es ist wirklich nicht ganz leicht, aus zigtausenden Spielen die herauszufiltern, die einen interessieren.



na dann überlege mal wie das mit dem Ubi Store aussehe wenn die auch 8000+ (?) Spiele hätten 

Jedenfals wunder ich mich über solche Meldungen (nicht Deine sondern @Thema)
Ich wäre froh wenn EA / Ubi  (und ggf. Sonstige) so viel machen würden wie Valve.
Neben dem Shop noch VR, Hardware (gute), Linux/Steam OS und noch ein paar Spiele (die mich zwar nicht interessieren aber das ist ein anderes Thema)
Ubi "glänzt" primär damit noch ein weiteren Kopier"schutz" zu intriegieren und EA experimentiert mit Lootboxen, Microtransaktion usw. rum.
Sorry aber das einzige was ich Steam vorwerfe ist das es das macht was es ist => DRM (=> ua. Reginallock und Software im nachhinein kastrieren => z.B. GTA)


----------



## Drake802 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Valve ist auch so'n Laden  - legen sich schön ins gemachte Nest. Warum sollte man selber Spiele entwickeln, wenn man doch viel einfacher massenhaft Kohle einfährt, indem man die anderen entwickeln lässt und dann ganz easy die Provision abstaubt...



Ich finde daran nichts falsches. Sicher gibt es verbeserrungspotential aber es reicht doch wenn Valve Steam zu einer guten Platform macht um Spiele zu kaufen und zu verwalten.


----------



## Krabonq (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Sorry aber das einzige was ich Steam vorwerfe ist das es das macht was es ist => DRM (=> ua. Reginallock und Software im nachhinein kastrieren => z.B. GTA)



Steam ist nicht DRM.
Steamworks ist DRM.


----------



## SilentHunter (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Wer mit 360 Mann und das ohne Börsennotiert zu sein soviel Geld verdient, hat alles richtig gemacht. Seine Unternehmensstrategie war zum richtigen Zeitpunkt das was gebraucht wurde und hat bis heute ohne schwere Fehler funktioniert. Wenn einem so die Sonne aus dem Allerwertesten scheint muß man nichts ändern und kann allen Börsenunternehmen CEOs getrost den doppelten Effenberg zeigen  R E S P E K T


----------



## Arkintosz (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Mal im Ernst: Valve ist stark mitverantwortlich dafür, dass meine Grafikkarte mit OpenSource-Treibern heute so gut läuft. Sie haben Steam auf Linux gebracht und tragen auch sonst zu Linux als Spieleplattform bei. Auch dass MoltenVK frei zugänglich ist, hat man wohl Valve zu verdanken. Von wegen also, man würde für die Spieleindustrie nichts tun.
Steam wurde eine Zeit lang stiefmütterlich behandelt und einiges war veraltet. Jetzt, wo das Update da ist, ist Gemecker aber fehl am Platz. Valve zeigt doch dadurch gerade, dass ihnen diese Situation klar geworden ist.

Meiner Meinung nach hat Valve die Chance als eines unter wenigen Unternehmen, etwas für sich und gleichzeitig für die Allgemeinheit zu tun. Und das tun sie gerade, und hoffentlich verstärken sie die Ambitionen noch, damit es eine freie, verlässliche Spieleplattform gibt, die die Privatsphäre der Nutzer respektiert.

Gerade nach dem, was Valve in den letzten Jahren an Aktivitäten getrieben hat, stehe ich 100% hinter ihnen. Auch den Kopierschutz durch ein zentrales Einloggen finde ich nicht schlimm. Es macht im System nichts kaputt oder langsamer, wie beispielsweise Denuvo.


----------



## h_tobi (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Wer mit 360 Mann und das ohne Börsennotiert zu sein soviel Geld verdient, hat alles richtig gemacht. .............................



Nur schade, dass davon nur 60 Mann für den Service bei den Millionen an Nutzern zuständig sind...


----------



## azkar (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Steam gibt es leider schon so lange dass sich die Meisten wohl nicht mehr an die Zeit davor erinnern können. Wer weiß wie es heute ohne Steam aussehen würde. Den XBox oder PS-Store greifen die wenigsten an, und die haben sogar ein richtiges Monopol. Ich hätte auch gerne HL3, aber wer weiß ob der PC als Plattform noch interessant wäre ohne den guten Gabe. Sonst hat damals keiner erkannt was der Markt braucht. Und warum sollte er Twitch den Markt streitig machen? Es wollten genug Firmen Steam kopieren, die haben sich auch nicht gerade Lob verdient.


----------



## azzih (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Ka wie genau Valves Konzernpolitik aussieht, im Augenblick sind sie ja quasi nur Betreiber vom größten digitalen PC Shop. Darüber hinaus passiert nicht viel.
Zeiten wo man in Steam Schnäppchen machen konnte sind auch längst vorbei und die normalen Retail Preise der Spiele dort sind mit 59,90€ schlicht und einfach frech. Nutze Steam quasi nur noch als Plattform, in der ich meine digitalen Keys aktiviere und meine Spiele drüber starte.


----------



## Palmdale (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Zum Teil ist die Kritik gerechtfertigt, denn selbst wenn man die Prämisse aufmacht, dass sich Valve eben vom Entwickler zur Plattform weiter entwickelt hat, so fände ich es dringend geboten, ihren eigenen Laden sauber zu machen und zu halten.

Das beinhaltet eine mehr als rudimentäre Prüfung der neuen Spiele, eine deutlich intensivere Überwachung der Foren und Gruppen sowie eine wie auch immer geartete bessere Übersicht der gigantischen Spiele Bibliothek.

Mittlerweile sitzt man halt auf einem ähnlich hohen Ross wie Apple, deren Appstore allein an Neujahr 300 Millionen Dollar Umsatz machte (30% davon fürs Nichts tun).

Und VR und Linux, nice to have, aber nischiger geht's wohl nicht mehr, um seine eigene Trägheit irgendwie zu legitimieren


----------



## Captain-S (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Steam hat den schlimmsten Shop überhaupt.
Dort herrscht das pure Chaos, unübersichtlich bis zum Abwinken.


----------



## BxBender (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Also man muss schon sagen, die Steam Plattform hat seit sicherlich 10 Jahren einige Bugs und fehlende Funktionen, bei dem Geld machen andere Firmen mehr damit.
Das Inventory und der Kartenmarkt ist lahm und sehr schlecht strukuriert und wichtige Knöpfe fehlen.
Karten kaufen und verkaufen wird erst jetzt etwas unternommen, was schon immer hätte drin sein müssen.
Aber wenn die schon dabei sind, lassen die die Hälfte wieder weg.
Wieso kann ich beim alle Karten kaufen nicht sagen für wieviel? Nein geht nur zum aktuellen Preis. Beim Verkaufen geht es aber.
Da kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, wie schlecht die das machen.
Jedes 10 Mann Team macht das besser.
Inventory verwalten? KRAMPF! Da etwas zu machen ist die Hölle und kostet Zeit, Zeit und nochmal Zeit.
Nach einem Jahr bekommt man alle Karten und Klimbims zurück ins Inventory geschmissen, ohne Info.
Man kann nicht richtig filtern, man kann nicht vernünftig blättern, macht man was, landet man auf Seite 1 und darf neu anfangen, lahm ist es auch oft.
Das ist nicht alles und ich will es jetzt nicht näher ausformulieren, es sind halt viele Kleine Dinge, die einem bei der Verwaltung manchmal extrem nerven.
Wenn man den ganzen Mist säubern möchte, dauert das länger, als was man an Geld damit machen könnte.
Alleine die Sache mit den zurückbekommenen Karten, die dann wahllos irgendwo zwischenstecken, man sucht sich nen Wolf danach oder sieht die erst gar nicht, und dann muss man auch immer noch einzeln prüfen, ob das einzelne Karten für ein benötigtes Abzeichen sind, oder ob die über sind und verschrottet oder verkauft werden können.
Ab mehreren hundert Karten wirds extrem Kagge mit dem Inventory, was seit Ewighkeiten nie wirklich verbessert worden ist und selbst mit den aktuellen updates fast imemr noch genauso schlecht ist wie vorher.
Einfach nur zum Ärgern.


----------



## XXTREME (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Das einzige was mich an Valve (nicht Steam) stört ist die Ignoranz oder Arroganz mal wieder was an Games zu Proggen...Ein L4D 3 oder ein Portal 3 würde bestimmt so einigen sehr gefallen inkl. mir . An ein Half Life 3 glaube ich schön längst nicht mehr . Aber neeee..... hat "Dickiwutz" ja nicht mehr nötig...schade .


----------



## hanfi104 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Skalierung im Client und echte, umfangreiche Filter sind alles, was ich mir von Valve wünschen würde.
Ich muss auch sagen, ich nutze Steam auch nur als Bibliothek und fürs Chatten (ingame).
Spiele finde ich über News, in Foren oder Freunde. Für eine echte Suche ist der Store zu schlecht, siehe oben.


----------



## INU.ID (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Zumal man ja ohne Probleme das Geld hätte, um ein Portal 3, Half Life 3, L4D3, oder mal wieder irgendwas komplett neues, auch in den Sand setzen zu können. Eine "Fehlentwicklung" bzgl. Computerspiel könnte man problemlos wegstecken...


----------



## SilentHunter (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



BxBender schrieb:


> Also man muss schon sagen, die Steam Plattform hat seit sicherlich 10 Jahren einige Bugs und fehlende Funktionen, bei dem Geld machen andere Firmen mehr damit.
> Das Inventory und der Kartenmarkt ist lahm und sehr schlecht strukuriert und wichtige Knöpfe fehlen.
> Karten kaufen und verkaufen wird erst jetzt etwas unternommen, was schon immer hätte drin sein müssen.
> Aber wenn die schon dabei sind, lassen die die Hälfte wieder weg.
> ...


Alles was du hier kritisierst sind eigentlich nur nebensächliche Spielereien. Steam ist Hauptsächlich eine digitale Spieledistributionsplattform. Diese Aufgabe macht sie schlichtweg besser als alle Mitbewerber sonst wären sie nicht was sie sind, der größte Fisch im Teich. Ich persönlich nutze Steam nur fürs reine Spielen. Die für mich äusserst abstruse Edelstein und Tradingkartengeschichte hat für mich eher was um Kiddis anzuziehen und Leute mit Sammeltriebneurose in den Wahnsinn zu treiben.

GoG finde ich auch noch gut und hat einen Punkt für sich alleine der sie interessant für uns User macht DRM frei. Das möchten aber nicht alle Spieleentwickler bzw. deren Publisher. Darum wird GoG wohl leider nie so gross wie Steam werden. Hoffe aber auch das sie mit ihrem Geschäftsmodell am Markt bestehen werden und wünsche mir das ihr Philosophie auch so bleibt.


----------



## VikingGe (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



Bevier schrieb:


> und einiges, das ihnen hier zugesprochen wird, stammt eben nicht von ihnen oder wurde bestenfalls unterstützt (Vulkan? lol)...


Nix "lol". Zum Vulkan-Ökosystem tragen sie definitiv entscheidend bei:
- Die Entwicklung des Vulkan-SDK wird von Valve (mit-)finanziert
- Der Entwickler von Renderdoc wird afaik von Valve bezahlt (ein sehr guter Grafik-Debugger für Dx11/12/Vulkan/OpenGL)
- Sie unterstützen die Entwicklung von Grafiktreibern (v.a. RADV) mit Manpower
- MoltenVK wird von Valve (mit-)finanziert und bringt damit (partiellen) Vulkan-Support auf Apple-Plattformen



Bevier schrieb:


> Viele Ideen waren von vornherein zum Scheitern verurteilt (bestes Beispiel: Steambox, gefolgt vom OS)


SteamOS war vielleicht etwas naiv und definitiv verfrüht, aber dass man Linux-Gaming überhaupt aus technischer Sicht heute ernst nehmen kann, ist auch zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil Valve zu verdanken. Dass es _immer noch_ keine wirklichen Früchte trägt in dem Sinne, dass immer noch viel zu wenige (große) Spiele für die Plattform nativ erscheinen und Spiele ausschließlich auf Dx11 setzen mit ein paar schlechten Dx12-Umsetzungen hier und da, ist schade, als Linux-Nutzer kann man sich allerdings noch mit Wine behelfen.

Aber das ist halt auch ein Problem: Von alledem bekommen 99% der Spieler nicht besonders viel mit, fast jeder nutzt Windows und unter Windows ist Vulkan irrelevant.



			
				Arkintosz schrieb:
			
		

> Auch den Kopierschutz durch ein zentrales Einloggen finde ich nicht schlimm.


Das ist die harmlose Variante, aber oftmals kommt Denuvo ja noch oben drauf, und im Falle von Ubisoft-Spielen _noch_ mehr. Komplett DRM-frei sind mir meine Spiele noch am liebsten.


----------



## oldmichl (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Was mich aktuell an Steam stört:
- Warum werden mir ständig Games angezeigt, die ich sowieso schon gekauft habe?
- Warum kann sich mein Acc mein Geburtsdatum nicht merken? Es gab eine Zeit, da wußte er es und man mußte es nicht ständig eintippen...
- Die Spielesuche ist auf jeden Fall zu unübersichtlich (klar sind es sehr viele Games, trotzdem sollte hier was getan werden)
Ich finde aber auch, dass Steam schon etwas fürs Gaming/die Gamer getan hat, auch wenn mich das alles nicht so interessiert. Von Sammelkarten über Hardware, VR und bestimmt noch andere Sachen...
Allein die Möglichkeit seit einiger Zeit seine Games unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen zurückgeben zu können war früher undenkbar. Das z.b. hab ich schon öfters genutzt, finde es einen Top-Service.


----------



## pizzazz (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

_valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"_

kann nicht sein, denn dann wärs ja eine versicherung


----------



## hanfi104 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



VikingGe schrieb:


> SteamOS war vielleicht etwas naiv und definitiv verfrüht, aber dass man Linux-Gaming überhaupt aus technischer Sicht heute ernst nehmen kann, ist auch zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil Valve zu verdanken.


Wer nimmt Linux-Gaming ernst? Sowas ist mir neu
Die beste Lösung mit Linux zu spielen ist eine VM mit Win 10. Das läuft schneller und ist moderat einfach aufzusetzen. Hat man eine integrierte GPU hat man nicht einmal extra Kosten.


----------



## Frontline25 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Wer nimmt Linux-Gaming ernst? Sowas ist mir neu
> Die beste Lösung mit Linux zu spielen ist eine VM mit Win 10. Das läuft schneller und ist moderat einfach aufzusetzen. Hat man eine integrierte GPU hat man nicht einmal extra Kosten.



Ich glaub du hast den Wandel etwas verpasst 

Werde mit mein nächsten System mich jedenfalls mal an Linux versuchen. So lernt man auch mal was neues


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Um auf die Frage zu kommen, warum „Steam benutzt“ wird. Es geht einfach kaum noch ohne. Diese DRM Portal mit total überzogenen Preisen bräuchte sonst kein Mensch. Für mich ist Steam DIE Seuche des PC Gaming. Zudem ist die Software so grottig. Wie oft habe ich schon geflucht, als ich in der Freundesuche über 200.000 zum Teil absolute dämliche Matches hatte und es keine weiteren Filter gab... So krankt die Software noch an mehreren Ecken. Unausgegoren wie ne Beta...

greetz
hrIntelNvidia


----------



## Mydgard (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Eine Wichtige Frage wurde aber nun nicht beantwortet: Was macht Valve mit dem vielen eingenommenen Geld? Klar, Valve ist nicht Börsennotiert, der Gewinn fließt also quasi den Eigentümern zu (Nevell hält 50% der Aktien) ...


----------



## hanfi104 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



Frontline25 schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast den Wandel etwas verpasst
> 
> Werde mit mein nächsten System mich jedenfalls mal an Linux versuchen. So lernt man auch mal was neues


Wandel verpasst? Zeig ihn mir.
Ich bin ja selbst auf Ubuntu umgestiegen, da mir Win 10 zu blöd wurde, dass gibts nur noch für Games und Word.
Nachdem eine 1080TI gerade so für UHD reicht möchte ich auch keine großen Leistungseinbußen hinnehmen, deshalb die VM.
Und von meiner Steamliste sind gerade einmal 45% Linux Kompatibel, und das sind hauptsächlich kleine Spiele oder Doppeleinträge wie, Game X, Game X - Beta/Testclient usw.


----------



## INU.ID (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Alles was du hier kritisierst sind eigentlich nur nebensächliche Spielereien. Steam ist Hauptsächlich eine digitale Spieledistributionsplattform. Diese Aufgabe macht sie schlichtweg besser als alle Mitbewerber sonst wären sie nicht was sie sind, der größte Fisch im Teich.


Falsch. Steam ist (mMn) nicht Nr. 1 weil dort alles - oder auch nur irgendetwas - besser ist als bei der Konkurrenz, Steam ist die Nr.1 weil es die älteste Plattform ist - und als DRM/Online-Kopierschutz seiner Zeit Pflicht für Half Life 2 war. Nur deswegen war es so schnell so verbreitet. Sekundär, weil die Auswahl an Spielen ziemlich rasch gut gewachsen ist.

Die Qualität der Plattform hat damit überhaupt nix zu tun.


----------



## Frontline25 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Momentan bin ich sehr gespannt auf die kommenden Folgen von Level1Linux, ausgehend von den beiden Videos:

YouTube

YouTube
Jedenfalls scheint das alles sehr vielversprechend zu sein


----------



## kero81 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Ich muß sagen Steam hat sich nicht sehr postiv entwickelt. Wenn ich da nach einem neuen Spiel suche wird mir schlecht... In meiner Entdeckungsliste habe ich von 7163 angesehenen Spielen, 6465 Spiele mit "Nicht interessiert" markiert... Das sagt alles. Ich habe mir sogar schon ein paar mal überlegt Steam zu deinstallieren weils da zu 95% nur noch Mist gibt.


----------



## XT1024 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



oldmichl schrieb:


> Was mich aktuell an Steam stört:


Bei mir:
... warum belegt der %&/( über 700 MB?
In naher Zukunft, nach noch mehr für mich überflüssigen _features_, ein verdammtes GB nur um Spiele zu starten und zu aktualisieren? 
Steam Lite wär mal was.

Nein, akute Platzprobleme habe ich nicht aber genau das stört mich so ziemlich am meisten an Steam. Zwischen Platzbedarf und Funktionalität sehe ich nunw irklich keinen Zusammenhang.
Was belegt da nur so viel Platz? 





hanfi104 schrieb:


> Die beste Lösung mit Linux zu spielen ist eine VM mit Win 10.


Finde nur ich das recht amüsant?
Erst kein Windows nutzen wollen und dann Windows mit extra Aufwand nutzen?  Und das wird von so manchen als Lösung für... was auch immer... angepriesen?




Spoiler



Bevor Nachfragen kommen: Nö, ich habe nix gegen Linux, habe es schon häufig genug privat (erstmals 1998/99? DLD einer Heft-CD) und dienstlich genutzt aber Linux als Selbstzweck finde ich wirklich überflüssig, wenn ich dann doch auf obskure Art und Weise ein Windows nutzen "muss"

Noch mehr OT? Was sind denn die Nicht-Spiele-Tätigkeiten, für die _die_ Linux nutzen, die aber auf gar keinen Fall mehr unter WIndows durchführbar sind?


----------



## Arkintosz (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich muß sagen Steam hat sich nicht sehr postiv entwickelt. Wenn ich da nach einem neuen Spiel suche wird mir schlecht... In meiner Entdeckungsliste habe ich von 7163 angesehenen Spielen, 6465 Spiele mit "Nicht interessiert" markiert... Das sagt alles.



Das muss aber nicht auf jeden zutreffen. Was für Spiele stören Dich denn? Ich bin beispielsweise sehr froh über Spiele wie Terraria usw. und ihr Erfolg zeigt, dass ich damit nicht alleine bin. Ich sehe auch keinen Grund dafür, Spiele wegzuzensieren. Das sollen dann schon die Kunden entscheiden.

Wenn Du 90% der Spiele aussortierst, heißt das nicht, dass sie für andere auch uninteressant sind. Erst recht ist Steam keine Plattform exklusiv für Leute, die ausschließlich AAA-Titel zocken, sondern deckt auch für den HTPC-Bereich konsolenartige Casual-Games bis runter auf Gameboy-Niveau ab usw. Das einzige, was mich persönlich auch nicht interessiert, sind Visual Novels. Aber auch da ist es doch jedem selbst überlassen, was er davon hält.

Das einzige was ich mir wünschen würde, wäre, dass sich automatisch ein Vorschauvideo vom Gameplay abspielt, wenn man ein Spiel markiert, bzw. mit der Maus über das Spieleemblem fährt, sodass man einen besseren und schnelleren Eindruck vom Spiel bekommt.
(Edit: Und das aus dem SteamOS-Zeichen endlich ein Pinguin wird )


----------



## Elthy (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Mit den gewaltigen Geldmengen könnte Valve deutlich agressiver Gaming auf Linux fördern, bis jetzt ist das nur ein Witz. Gerade mit der Marktmacht könnte man den Publishern ordentlich Feuer unterm Hintern machen, auch in positiver Richtung (z.B. das Linuxkompatible Spiele etwas geringere Gebühren an Valve abdrücken müssen). Das da nichts passiert zeigt wie sehr die Mitarbeiter mit dem Zählen von Geldscheinen beschäftigt sind...


----------



## MRRadioactiv (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Am Meisten nervt mich als Modder der Steamworkshop. Wenig bis gar keine Optionen seine Mods zu verwalten (zmb punkto Files: löschen, freunde only, alle), SteamCMD, Mods die eine bestimmte Größe überschreiten werden relativ oft als fehlerhafter Datenmüll installiert, Steamsupport ignoriert sämtliche Probleme in diese Richtung (egal obs von Moddern kommt oder dem Spieleentwickler) usw. 
Wunsch: Copy&Paste von Nexus Mods.


----------



## rum (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Ich persönlich halte auch nicht viel von Valve: ich starte XCom2 und was sehe ich? Valve hier, Valve da. Geh blos weg!
Früher hat man sich ein Spiel gekauft, es installiert und gespielt. Valve verdient sein Geld mit der Faulheit der Leute. Der erste und zweite Punkt geht nur direkt über nur eine Instanz. Punkt. Und damit generiert man 4.3 Mrd Umsatz? Yo ...



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich muß sagen Steam hat sich nicht sehr postiv  entwickelt. Wenn ich da nach einem neuen Spiel suche wird mir  schlecht... In meiner Entdeckungsliste habe ich von 7163 angesehenen  Spielen, 6465 Spiele mit "Nicht interessiert" markiert... Das sagt  alles. Ich habe mir sogar schon ein paar mal überlegt Steam zu  deinstallieren weils da zu 95% nur noch Mist gibt.



Ich hab noch nie nach Spielen in Valve gesucht. Valve nervt mich; ich will es nicht haben! Aber zum Starten von einigen wenigen Spielen brauche ich es. Leider! Kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass man da eigtl. größtenteils nur Schrott findet. Welches Spiel passt wohl zu mir? Hm ... lass mal ein paar Tests dazu lesen, am besten von voneinander unabhängigen Quellen -> ich hab's es: also kaufen, den Installationsprozess genießen und die Flut des Neuen, auf das man sich evtl. etwas vorbereitet hat, aus sich einrasseln lassen; erste Level, besser Klarkommen: shit, Bettzeit.
Heute: auf Valve suchen, installieren und in Deinem Fall zu 95% als Schrott kennzeichnen. Na ich weiß nicht .. früher hatte man sogar noch ne coole Box dazu und 'n dünneres Portemonaire, heute per automatischen Bankeinzug und Download ist das Maximum der Unpersönlichkeit erreicht.

Früher war alles be....
Nein war's nicht, aber viele Dinge hatte einen anderen Stellenwert und die Skala ist heute einfach nur verschoben; zum Guten?


----------



## yummycandy (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Bei mir:
> ... warum belegt der %&/( über 700 MB?
> In naher Zukunft, nach noch mehr für mich überflüssigen _features_, ein verdammtes GB nur um Spiele zu starten und zu aktualisieren?
> Steam Lite wär mal was.



Ich hab mal eben nachteschaut. Chromium belegt mit allen Plugins ca. 400MB allein. Viel ist auch dafür, daß Steam Plattformunabhängig ist.


----------



## kadney (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Spricht tatsächlich mal jemand das aus, was ich mir inzwischen seit Jahren bei jedem Steam Sale denke?
Die verdienen so viel Geld und schaffen es auch nach Jahren nicht, vernünftige Filteroptionen bei Steam einzubauen. Das man für Suchanfragen aller "Genre W, Rabatt > X%, Preis < Y€, Nutzerwertung >Z%" auf externe Seiten wie steamdb.info zurückgreifen muss ist für so ein Unternehmen aus meiner Sicht inakzeptabel.


----------



## Freakless08 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



rum schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte auch nicht viel von *Valve*: ich starte XCom2 und was sehe ich? *Valve* hier, *Valve* da. Geh blos weg!
> Früher hat man sich ein Spiel gekauft, es installiert und gespielt. Valve verdient sein Geld mit der Faulheit der Leute. Der erste und zweite Punkt geht nur direkt über nur eine Instanz. Punkt. Und damit generiert man 4.3 Mrd Umsatz? Yo ...
> 
> Ich hab noch nie nach Spielen in *Valve gesucht. Valve nervt mich; ich will es nicht haben! Aber zum Starten von einigen wenigen Spielen brauche ich es*. Leider! Kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass man da eigtl. größtenteils nur Schrott findet. Welches Spiel passt wohl zu mir? Hm ... lass mal ein paar Tests dazu lesen, am besten von voneinander unabhängigen Quellen -> ich hab's es: also kaufen, den Installationsprozess genießen und die Flut des Neuen, auf das man sich evtl. etwas vorbereitet hat, aus sich einrasseln lassen; erste Level, besser Klarkommen: shit, Bettzeit.
> Heute: auf *Valve suchen*, installieren und in Deinem Fall zu 95% als Schrott kennzeichnen.


Du suchst also mit Valve und hast Valve installiert, startest XCom 2 mit  Valve und Valve nervt dich...

Du solltest eher mal die Grundkenntnisse lernen.


----------



## hanfi104 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



Frontline25 schrieb:


> Momentan bin ich sehr gespannt auf die kommenden Folgen von Level1Linux, ausgehend von den beiden Videos:
> 
> YouTube
> 
> ...


Erstes Video ist doch genau mein Szenario, VM.
Und des zweite mit nativem Spielen, funktioniert nicht bei mir, ein Großteil meiner spiele will DX.
Es gäbe zwar Vine aber das gezäter und Leistungsverlust kann man sich mit VM sparen.


XT1024 schrieb:


> Finde nur ich das recht amüsant?
> Erst kein Windows nutzen wollen und dann Windows mit extra Aufwand nutzen?  Und das wird von so manchen als Lösung für... was auch immer... angepriesen?
> 
> 
> ...


Na der Unterschied ist, man muss sich weniger mit den grässlichen Updates unter Windows rumschlagen. Es gibt nur den Einsatz mit Spielen, also nützt MS die erhobene Telemetrie wenig bzw ist das gewonnene Profil nicht so viel Wert.
Wenn man sich einmal eingelesen hat ist der Aufwand "relativ" gering. Ist natürlich schon ein erheblicher mehraufwand, als einfach nur Windows zu nutzen.


Frontline25 schrieb:


> Werde mit mein nächsten System mich jedenfalls mal an Linux versuchen. _So lernt man auch mal was neues_


Aber mit genau der Einstellung bin ich auch da ran gegangen und es hat auch Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Krabonq (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich muß sagen Steam hat sich nicht sehr postiv entwickelt. Wenn ich da nach einem neuen Spiel suche wird mir schlecht... In meiner Entdeckungsliste habe ich von 7163 angesehenen Spielen, 6465 Spiele mit "Nicht interessiert" markiert... Das sagt alles.



Warum zum Teufel clickt man sich durch 7163 Spiele in der Entdeckungsliste!?
Ich kann verstehen, wenn man einige 100 Spiele in der Entdeckungsliste schon durch hat, vielleicht sogar, sagen wir mal, ~2000, wenn man bei jedem Sale bisher immer recht oft die extra Karten abgrasen wollte.

Aber wie kommt man auf die Idee so viel Zeit für so etwas zu vergeuden?



rum schrieb:


> Früher war alles be....
> Nein war's nicht, aber viele Dinge hatte einen anderen Stellenwert und die Skala ist heute einfach nur verschoben; zum Guten?



Die Informiertheit mancher Leute war vielleicht auch besser.
Du bist ein Paradebeispiel dafür, dass manche Benutzer einfach keine Ahnung haben von der Materie. Nicht mal oberflächlich.
Du magst und verstehst den Dampf nicht, redest aber die ganze Zeit vom Ventil.



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich mir wünschen würde, wäre, dass sich automatisch ein Vorschauvideo vom Gameplay abspielt, wenn man ein Spiel markiert, bzw. mit der Maus über das Spieleemblem fährt, sodass man einen besseren und schnelleren Eindruck vom Spiel bekommt.



Aber bitte ausschließlich optional!
Automatisch abspielende Videos sind purer Krebs.


----------



## Sockenwurst (30. Juli 2018)

Steam hatte doch nen chat darum habe ich nie discord oder teamspeak genuzt.


----------



## AndreNotSure (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Die brauchen die Milliarden für Half Life 3....Alle Resourcen fließen in das Spiel welches in 20 Jahren erscheint....


----------



## Hofnaerrchen (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



Krabonq schrieb:


> Warum zum Teufel clickt man sich durch 7163 Spiele in der Entdeckungsliste!? Aber wie kommt man auf die Idee so viel Zeit für so etwas zu vergeuden?



Erstens sind 7k Spiele recht wenig, ich bin zwischenzeitlich im fünfstelligen Bereich bei Titeln, die mich NICHT interessieren. Diese Zahlen zu erreichen ist. wenn man sich einmal anschaut, wie lange es das Feature schon gibt nicht wirklich schwer zu erreichen. Würde man täglich die Entdeckungsliste durchackern, hätte man nach einem Jahr schon alleine dadurch 4.380 Titel angesehen und dafür benötigt man am Tag vielleicht gerade einmal 3-5 Minuten - wenn man sich Zeit lässt.

Und der Grund wieso man das tut? Weil man nicht jeden Scheiß laufend auf der ersten Seite sehen möchte - zu mindest in meinem Fall.


----------



## SilentHunter (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Falsch. Steam ist (mMn) nicht Nr. 1 weil dort alles - oder auch nur irgendetwas - besser ist als bei der Konkurrenz, Steam ist die Nr.1 weil es die älteste Plattform ist - und als DRM/Online-Kopierschutz seiner Zeit Pflicht für Half Life 2 war. Nur deswegen war es so schnell so verbreitet. Sekundär, weil die Auswahl an Spielen ziemlich rasch gut gewachsen ist.
> 
> Die Qualität der Plattform hat damit überhaupt nix zu tun.


Naja ein gutes Spiel alleine reicht sicher nicht um die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reissen . Aber wer zuerst kommt malt auch zuerst. Muss sich dann aber auch erst mal behaupten und auf lange Sicht sich durchsetzen. Es gibt so viele Beispiele von Firmen und Produkten die zu erst am Markt und zeitweise auch Marktführer waren und heute nicht mehr existieren. Ganz so einfach wie du es darstellst ist es nun wirklich nicht. Auch wenn Half Life sicher seinen Anteil daran haben mag.

Mfg


----------



## VikingGe (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Es gäbe zwar Wine aber das Gezeter und Leistungsverlust kann man sich mit VM sparen.


Man kann es auch anders sehen: Mit Wine kann ich mir die zweite Grafikkarte sparen, und mit ~15% weniger Performance je nach Spiel kann ich leben, wenn ich dafür nicht extra Windows booten muss. Für Härtefälle hab ich noch eine Partition, aber die wird eher selten gestartet.

Dass Windows-Software unter Windows besser läuft als unter Linux, sollte klar sein und liegt in der Natur der Sache, aber Wine komplett zu ignorieren beim aktuellen Stand der Dinge ist schon etwas unfair - wir haben Vulkan-Support für Doom/Wolf2, wir haben PBA-Patches für flotteres D3D->OpenGL, DXVK für D3D11->Vulkan, Gallium Nine als quasi nativen Dx9-Treiber, Esync-Patches für weniger Overhead bei Thread-Synchronisation, und wer keine Lust auf die ganze Bastelei hat, nutzt eben Lutris, um das ganze weitesgehend automatisch einzurichten.

Und bei den letzten Feral-Ports mit Vulkan-Support kann man auch nicht wirklich über die Performance meckern. RoTTR läuft hier keine 10% langsamer als mit Dx12 unter Windows.


----------



## INU.ID (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele Beispiele von Firmen und Produkten die zu erst am Markt und zeitweise auch Marktführer waren und heute nicht mehr existieren. Ganz so einfach wie du es darstellst ist es nun wirklich nicht.


Also eigentlich ist es ganz genau so einfach. Mal zu ein paar Firmen die du (vermutlich auch) meinst:

Kodak, ehemaliger Weltmarktführer (über Jahrzehnte), hat sogar digitale Fotografie quasi erfunden. Nokia, 15 Jahre die Nr. 1 bei den Mobiltelefonen. Die Liste könnte man jetzt noch endlos erweitern... (3dfx, ehemaliger Hersteller der "besten" Grafikkarten,,, Matrox, ehemalige Referenz beim Thema Signal- und damit Bildqualität am PC...)

Die meisten dieser Hersteller haben eines gemein, Innovationsarmut. Die digitale Fotografie, die Kodak nicht nur "erfunden", sondern mit der ersten digitalen Spiegelreflex sogar auf den Markt gebracht hat, hat die Firma am Ende wie eine Lawine überrollt. Nokia, hatte das erste Smartphone (Nokia Communicator) 1995 (und damit 12 Jahre vor dem "iPhone") auf den Markt gebracht. Blöd wenn man dass dann ein Jahrzehnt nicht wirklich weiterentwickelt. Auch 3dfx hat gepennt, genau wie Matrox.

Jetzt sag du mir bitte mal, was genau ist seit dem Release von Steam *innovatives* mit der Plattform passiert? Zb. Spiele die über Steam in Deutschland geschnitten sind. Auch 2018 sind sie geschnitten. Und viele Spiele (und Packs) werden auf Steam in Deutschland noch nicht mal angeboten. Warum? Weil immer noch eine simple Altersverifikation fehlt, die viele andere Plattformen (zb. Streaming-Dienste, Webshops für freie Waffen usw).

Diese Plattform zb. ist soweit ich weiß von Anfang an legal ab 18: Auktionshaus RoteErdbeere - Blu-Ray, DVD, Games (auch ab 18) kaufen und verkaufen. FSK18 / USK18 - indiziert Kaufen! - und da bin ich jetzt schon seit ~13 Jahren angemeldet (ich weiß nicht mal mehr wie da die Verifikation funktioniert)

Also, wo bzw. was genau hat Valve bei/mit Steam in den letzten 10 Jahren deiner Meinung nach innovatives getan?


----------



## hanfi104 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



VikingGe schrieb:


> [...]


Wie gesagt, in UHD möchte man nicht auf 15% oder mehr verzichten.
Und mit der VM bin ich von dem ganzen Treiber-wirr-warr los.
Aber werde mir mal Lutris anschauen.


----------



## SilentHunter (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

*@INU.ID* 
Ja mangelnde Innovation ist schon oft der Tod des Platzhirschen gewesen. Aber letztendlich ging es mir aber darum das sich ein Unternehmen seine Position am Markt erobert und diese dann über Jahre behält oder sogar noch ausbauen kann. Das hat Steam nachweislich erfolgreich geschafft. Bezüglich der Kritik an der Art und weise kann ja gerne gemacht werden aber letztlich was juckt es eine Eiche wenn sich mal ein Schwein dran schubbert. 
Den Punkt für viele geschnittene Games ect. kannst du gerne dem deutschen Gesetzgeber vor die Füße kotzen da hat Valve/Steam nun wirklich keine Schuld dran. Willst du ein Ü18 Game wenn es nicht in Deutschland auf dem Index steht, steht es dir frei es im Einzelhandel oder bei anderen Anbietern mit Verifikation zu kaufen. Warum sollte sich Steam dahin bewegen wenn die sich daraus sicher resultierenden Auflagen für Steam scheinbar nicht rechnen.

Mfg


----------



## Nanchatte (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Nokia, hatte das erste Smartphone (Nokia Communicator) 1995 (und damit 12 Jahre vor dem "iPhone") auf den Markt gebracht. Blöd wenn man dass dann ein Jahrzehnt nicht wirklich weiterentwickelt.



2004 Nokia 7710
2005 Nokia 770
2007 N800
2007 N810
2009 N900

Ab dem N800 statt Symbian mit Maemo ausgeliefert. Maemo war zu seiner Zeit das Beste Smartphone OS überhaupt.


----------



## Gast20190527 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Ein Noname der etwas bekannt werden will hat jetzt so ein Thema aufgemacht. Das gleiche wäre vermutlich passiert wenn ein anderer Noname etwas über die GPU Branche bzgl AMD oder Nvidia geschrieben hätte oder bei Intel vs AMD in der CPU Branche. Klar darüber wird diskutiert jetzt, in 2 Wochen interessiert es keine sau mehr.

Aber er ist dann ja B-Promi was noch reicht fürs Dschungelcamp oder Schwiegertochter gesucht


----------



## Krabonq (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



Hofnaerrchen schrieb:


> Erstens sind 7k Spiele recht wenig, ich bin zwischenzeitlich im fünfstelligen Bereich bei Titeln, die mich NICHT interessieren.
> 
> Und der Grund wieso man das tut? Weil man nicht jeden Scheiß laufend auf der ersten Seite sehen möchte - zu mindest in meinem Fall.



7000 Spiele sind definitiv nicht wenige.

Warum soll einen shcon die Startseite interessieren? Wer schaut sich die auch nur länger als eine Minute für den daily Deal an? lol


----------



## Vanitra (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Ein Noname der etwas bekannt werden will hat jetzt so ein Thema aufgemacht.


Man darf auch seine Meinung äußern wenn man ein Noname ist. Nur weil du ihn nicht kennst, bedeutet dass nicht, dass er nicht bekannt ist.



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Aber er ist dann ja B-Promi was noch reicht fürs Dschungelcamp oder Schwiegertochter gesucht


Er wird wohl kaum aus Atlanta extra für den Trash nach Deutschland kommen. Aber einfach mal was schreiben um Klicks zu generieren stimmts?


----------



## Gast20190527 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



Vanitra schrieb:


> Man darf auch seine Meinung äußern wenn man ein Noname ist. Nur weil du ihn nicht kennst, bedeutet dass nicht, dass er nicht bekannt ist.



Soll ich dir mal was verrücktes sagen? Ich darf auch meine Meinung äußern wenn ich ein Noname bin und du solltest diese akzeptieren. Verrückt oder ? 



Vanitra schrieb:


> Er wird wohl kaum aus Atlanta extra für den Trash nach Deutschland kommen. Aber einfach mal was schreiben um Klicks zu generieren stimmts?



klar, gefällt mir klicks sind da a und o bei PCGH, daran wirst du gemessen.. in welche Kategorie fällt deine Aussage ? Eher in die "Quatsch den die Welt nicht brauch" oder in die "ich versuchs auch mal mit Klicks generieren" ?  Ich würde echt nicht mit Steinen werfen wenn ich im Glashaus sitze ...


----------



## JTRch (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Meine Hauptkritik an Steam: Greenlight hätte nie eingeführt werden dürfen. Seither ist Steamshop zu einer Müllhalde verkommen. Oder sie sollen mal ein Premium Bereich machen, wo all der Müll nicht herein kommt. Dieselbe Kritik richte ich übrigens nicht nur an Steam, sondern jeden Appstore!


----------



## God_Damnit (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



JTRch schrieb:


> Meine Hauptkritik an Steam: Greenlight hätte nie eingeführt werden dürfen. Seither ist Steamshop zu einer Müllhalde verkommen. Oder sie sollen mal ein Premium Bereich machen, wo all der Müll nicht herein kommt. Dieselbe Kritik richte ich übrigens nicht nur an Steam, sondern jeden Appstore!



Hm, ehrlich gesagt kann ich diese Ansicht nicht teilen. Ich selbst besitze nämlich ein Spiel, welches damals 2012 bei Greenlight vorgestellt worden ist. Es ist ETS 2 gewesen und erfreut sich mittlerweile ernst zu nehmender Beliebtheit. Wenn du so etwas als Müll bezeichnest könnte man behaupten, dass du Leute, die gern Simulatoren spielen, beleidigst.


----------



## KrHome (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



			
				News schrieb:
			
		

> Steam überlasse Plattformen wie Twitch das Feld.


Das ist ein Vor- und kein Nachteil.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



God_Damnit schrieb:


> Hm, ehrlich gesagt kann ich diese Ansicht nicht teilen. Ich selbst besitze nämlich ein Spiel, welches damals 2012 bei Greenlight vorgestellt worden ist. Es ist ETS 2 gewesen und erfreut sich mittlerweile ernst zu nehmender Beliebtheit. Wenn du so etwas als Müll bezeichnest könnte man behaupten, dass du Leute, die gern Simulatoren spielen, beleidigst.



Ich glaube eher er meint mit Müll, die ganzen Dinge die a) nicht fertig entwickelt sind und auch nie werden aber trotzdem schonmal veröffentlicht werden, b) nur einen sehr kleinen Kreis an Leuten haben die es überhaupt interessieren könnte, die das dann auch anders wie finden (dein ETS2 und generell alle Simulatoren) oder c) einfach nur kurze Cashgrabs sind von Entwicklern die das schon das 20te Mal machen und niemand rafft es. 
Zumindest wäre das meine Definition, und nein damit beledigt man keine Leute die Simulatoren spielen, auch wenn Simulatoren wie ETS 2 in meinen Augen nunja ... persänliche Meinung und so.


----------



## rum (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zitat von *rum* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                  Ich persönlich halte auch nicht viel von *Valve*: ich starte XCom2 und was sehe ich? *Valve* hier, *Valve* da. Geh blos weg!
Früher hat man sich ein Spiel gekauft, es installiert und gespielt.  Valve verdient sein Geld mit der Faulheit der Leute. Der erste und  zweite Punkt geht nur direkt über nur eine Instanz. Punkt. Und damit  generiert man 4.3 Mrd Umsatz? Yo ...

Ich hab noch nie nach Spielen in *Valve gesucht. Valve nervt mich; ich will es nicht haben! Aber zum Starten von einigen wenigen Spielen brauche ich es*.  Leider! Kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass man da eigtl. größtenteils  nur Schrott findet. Welches Spiel passt wohl zu mir? Hm ... lass mal ein  paar Tests dazu lesen, am besten von voneinander unabhängigen Quellen  -> ich hab's es: also kaufen, den Installationsprozess genießen und  die Flut des Neuen, auf das man sich evtl. etwas vorbereitet hat, aus  sich einrasseln lassen; erste Level, besser Klarkommen: shit, Bettzeit.
Heute: auf *Valve suchen*, installieren und in Deinem Fall zu 95% als Schrott kennzeichnen.

                            Du suchst also mit Valve und hast Valve installiert, startest XCom 2 mit  Valve und Valve nervt dich...

Du solltest eher mal die Grundkenntnisse lernen.Geändert von Freakless08 (Gestern um 23:53 Uhr)                                                           
​


Freakless08 schrieb:


> Du suchst also mit Valve und hast Valve  installiert, startest XCom 2 mit  Valve und Valve nervt dich...
> 
> Du solltest eher mal die Grundkenntnisse lernen.




Also da steht
1.) Ich hab noch nie nach Spielen in Valve gesucht.
Das Wort nie hat hier eine Bedeutung*.
*2.) Starte ich XCom2 nicht mit Valve, sondern über eine Desktopverknüpfung direkt auf die .exe-Datei. Was dann passiert ist, das Valve sich trotzdem nebenbei öffnet, einfach so.
3.) Von welchen Grundkenntnissen redest Du? Lern doch bitte erst mal lesen 
Und ja, ich meinte Steam. Gehört bei mir irgendwie zusammen ...


----------



## rum (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



Krabonq schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *rum*
> ...



Ja, meinte ich doch! Sorry, aber für mich sind Steam und Valve irgendwie das selbe; ich habe von Valve nichts erwähnenswertes mehr gelesen seit es Steam gibt. Ein paar gute Titel hatten die wohl rausgebracht, damals. Half Life, zum Beispiel. War aber nie mein Genre.


----------



## yojinboFFX (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Also ich bin so ein alter Kauz und noch ohne diesen ganzen DRM-Mist aufgewachsen.An Stem hab ich mich über die Jahre gewöhnt.
Da spiel ich manche Spiele schon Jahre ,und hab noch keinen Spielstand oder auch nur eine goldene Knarre aus meinen 14 Borderland 2 Chars. verloren.
Dann gibts da sogar Sammelkarten und tolle Diamanten-ich weiß nur noch nicht ,wie ich die aus dem Monitor ausschneiden soll-oder was man sonst damit macht.
Wenn ich manchmal noch nachts so ein Retrogame wie COD-Modern Warefare2-oder 3 spiele-dann bekommst ja manchmal so ne Anzeige:Ej -Woll mer zusammen spielen?
Hab leider nie rausgefunden,wie ich da antworten kann.Das liegt aber nicht an Steam-sondern an meiner Unfähigkeit.
Bei Origin logg ich mich nach nem halben Jahr mal ein: Geht nicht-Hab hier ein Dickes Passwort/Benutzernamenbuch rumliegen -Nö-neu machen-und die alten Spiele selbst von CD gehen nicht mehr.
Hatte in all den Jahren keine Probleme mit Steam-da kommt halt wöchendlich mal der Gabe und macht bei mir ein Update-und alles löfft!
Und mehr brauch ich nicht!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## glycbz (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Vielleicht etwas Off-Topic:
Eine ernstgemeinte Frage an die Leute, die sich wirklich sowohl mit der Technik, als auch der Vermarktung auskennen: Warum binden sich eigentlich selbst eigenständige Spieleentwickler an Plattformen wie Origin oder Steam und sorgen dafür, dass ihre Spiele ohne diese gar nicht funktionieren? Als ich vor 20 Jahren meinen ersten Pentium PC bekommen habe, konnte ich doch auch die Spiele als eigenständige Software kaufen, ohne auf 3 verschiedenen Plattformen Accounts anzulegen....Dass diese Plattformen von solchen privaten Nutzerdaten proifitieren, ist mir klar. Aber welchen Vorteil haben die Spieleentwickler? Ich persönlich hätte als Spieleentwickler keine Lust, mir in die Art und Weise, wie ich ein Spiel entwickle und vermarkte, von bsp-weise Valve reinreden zu lassen...
Warum werden keine "guten" Spiele (auf annähernd AAA Niveau) mehr als eigenständige Produkte entwickelt, die sich unabhängig von all den Plattformen nutzen lassen? 
Investieren diese Plattformen so viel Geld in externe Entwicklerstudios, dass es sich für diese lohnt? Könnten die Studios wirklich nicht mehr allein vom Umsatz ihrer Spiele leben? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es auch etwas Zeit und Arbeit kostet, ein Spiel zusätzlich so zu programmieren, dass es nur über die Einbindung in solche Plattformen funktioniert...!? Wäre es dann keine Zeit- und Ressourcenersparnis, diese Programmteile wegzulassen und sich stattdessen wirklich auf die saubere Programmierung und Optimierung zu konzentrieren, um dann ohne den Druck des Publishers Spiele auf den Markt zu bringen, die schon zum Release sauber laufen? Ich wäre meinerseits bereit, für solche Spiele einen angemessenen, höheren Preis zu zahlen - gern auch 100 €+, wenn ich dafür ein Spiel bekäme, was nicht erst im ersten Jahr durch monatliche Patches von 1GB und mehr "fertig repariert" werden muss und schon beim Release sauber innerhalb der angegebenen Hardwarespezifikationen läuft. Meiner persönlichen Empfindung nach, hat die Veröffentlichung von völlig unfertigen, teilweise wirklich nicht nutzbaren Spielen zum Release, in den letzten 5 Jahren  drastisch zugenommen. Und nach Meinung der Gamer-Community (Kommentare von Spielern und Autoren in den bekannten Foren) sind dafür wohl die Publisher hauptverantwortlich, indem sie die Entwickler mit Hilfe von völlig abstrusen Vertragsklauseln unter Druck setzen...

Vielleicht hat hier jemand, der tiefere Einblicke in diese wirtschaftlich-technischen Zusammenhänge hat, Zeit und Lust, mich etwas mehr aufzuklären, möglicherweise sehe ich die Dinge auch komplett falsch... Ich lasse mich immer gern eines Besseren belehren, gerade in Bereichen, in denen ich lediglich mit Wikipedia-Wissen dienen kann (:

VG


----------



## PolluxFix (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Ich bin jetzt seit HL2 bei Steam und muss sagen, ich will auch nicht mehr ohne. Von wegen DVD einlegen, installieren und los. Da wird gern die update-Orgie unterschlagen die früher oft Standard war. Oder zerkratzte DVDs. Oder falsches Betriebssystem usw. Würde bei mir schon daran scheitern, dass ich gar kein optisches Laufwerk mehr habe.

Der Steamshop interessiert mich nicht besonders, ich lese hier oder anderswo etwas über interessante Spiele und kaufe sie mir dann entweder im Sale, im Keyshop oder bei besonderen Perlen auch zum Vollpreis bei Steam direkt oder wenn möglich beim Studio/Publisher. 

Das Rückgaberecht für Spiele zB kenne ich auch nur von Steam, ich weiß nicht ob es das anderswo auch gibt.


----------



## Desrupt0r (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



glycbz schrieb:


> Vielleicht etwas Off-Topic:
> Eine ernstgemeinte Frage an die Leute, die sich wirklich sowohl mit der Technik, als auch der Vermarktung auskennen: Warum binden sich eigentlich selbst eigenständige Spieleentwickler an Plattformen wie Origin oder Steam und sorgen dafür, dass ihre Spiele ohne diese gar nicht funktionieren? Als ich vor 20 Jahren meinen ersten Pentium PC bekommen habe, konnte ich doch auch die Spiele als eigenständige Software kaufen, ohne auf 3 verschiedenen Plattformen Accounts anzulegen....Dass diese Plattformen von solchen privaten Nutzerdaten proifitieren, ist mir klar. Aber welchen Vorteil haben die Spieleentwickler? Ich persönlich hätte als Spieleentwickler keine Lust, mir in die Art und Weise, wie ich ein Spiel entwickle und vermarkte, von bsp-weise Valve reinreden zu lassen...
> Warum werden keine "guten" Spiele (auf annähernd AAA Niveau) mehr als eigenständige Produkte entwickelt, die sich unabhängig von all den Plattformen nutzen lassen?
> Investieren diese Plattformen so viel Geld in externe Entwicklerstudios, dass es sich für diese lohnt? Könnten die Studios wirklich nicht mehr allein vom Umsatz ihrer Spiele leben? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es auch etwas Zeit und Arbeit kostet, ein Spiel zusätzlich so zu programmieren, dass es nur über die Einbindung in solche Plattformen funktioniert...!? Wäre es dann keine Zeit- und Ressourcenersparnis, diese Programmteile wegzulassen und sich stattdessen wirklich auf die saubere Programmierung und Optimierung zu konzentrieren, um dann ohne den Druck des Publishers Spiele auf den Markt zu bringen, die schon zum Release sauber laufen? Ich wäre meinerseits bereit, für solche Spiele einen angemessenen, höheren Preis zu zahlen - gern auch 100 €+, wenn ich dafür ein Spiel bekäme, was nicht erst im ersten Jahr durch monatliche Patches von 1GB und mehr "fertig repariert" werden muss und schon beim Release sauber innerhalb der angegebenen Hardwarespezifikationen läuft. Meiner persönlichen Empfindung nach, hat die Veröffentlichung von völlig unfertigen, teilweise wirklich nicht nutzbaren Spielen zum Release, in den letzten 5 Jahren  drastisch zugenommen. Und nach Meinung der Gamer-Community (Kommentare von Spielern und Autoren in den bekannten Foren) sind dafür wohl die Publisher hauptverantwortlich, indem sie die Entwickler mit Hilfe von völlig abstrusen Vertragsklauseln unter Druck setzen...
> ...



Über Steam bekommen die Entwickler eine riesige Werbefläche zur Verfügung gestellt. Gute Spiele werden positiv bewertet und bekommen die Chance immer erfolgreicher zu werden. Bestes Beispiel wird hier wohl PUBG sein, ich will gar nicht wissen wo das Spiel heute wäre gäbe es kein Steam und Twitch. Die Leute sind sich zu bequem um in einen Laden zu gehen und sich dort Spiele anzukaufen, die Entwickler erreichen viel mehr Personen als mit reiner Werbung. Außerdem gehe ich davon aus das es einfacher ist einen Multiplayer zu implementieren, da man Zugriff auf alle seine Freunde über Steam hat. Und wenn ich für jedes neue Spiel das ich mir kaufe einen eigenen behinderten Launcher brauche, dann höre ich auf zu zocken. Und jedes mal die gleichen Freunde adden, die das Spiel auch spielen - allerdings weiß ich nicht mal ob das Spiel jemand spielt, da ich keine Plattform wie Steam zur Verfügung habe. Oder ich frage über Steam nen Kumpel der das neue Superepic Blabla 4 spielt ob es denn was taugt - wieder kostenlose Werbung.

TL;DR Es vereinfacht den Vertrieb der entwickelten Spiele, wird als Werbeplattform genutzt und ermöglicht einen Austausch der Spieler ohne für alles 10 Launcher zu brauchen. +Multiplayer über Steam, Bans über VAC, Implementierung von Handelsgegenständen, Profit über diese blabla


----------



## kero81 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Das muss aber nicht auf jeden zutreffen. Was  für Spiele stören Dich denn? Ich bin beispielsweise sehr froh über  Spiele wie Terraria usw. und ihr Erfolg zeigt, dass ich damit nicht  alleine bin. Ich sehe auch keinen Grund dafür, Spiele wegzuzensieren.  Das sollen dann schon die Kunden entscheiden. ZITAT GEKÜRZT



Genau  solche Spiele wie Terraria.. Dieser ganze Indie Mist oder Pixelart  Quatsch... Natürlich muß das nicht auf alle anderen zutreffen, von mir  aus können diese Spiele aber in der Hölle schmoren. 



rum schrieb:


> Ich  persönlich halte auch nicht viel von Valve: ich starte XCom2 und was  sehe ich? Valve hier, Valve da. Geh blos weg!
> Früher hat man sich ein Spiel gekauft, es installiert und gespielt.  Valve verdient sein Geld mit der Faulheit der Leute. Der erste und  zweite Punkt geht nur direkt über nur eine Instanz. Punkt. Und damit  generiert man 4.3 Mrd Umsatz? Yo ... ZITAT GEKÜRZT



Ja, ich suche in Telekom auch nie nach Webseiten... 



Krabonq schrieb:


> Warum zum Teufel clickt man sich durch 7163 Spiele in der Entdeckungsliste!?
> Ich kann verstehen, wenn man einige 100 Spiele in der Entdeckungsliste schon durch hat, vielleicht sogar, sagen wir mal, ~2000, wenn man bei jedem Sale bisher immer recht oft die extra Karten abgrasen wollte.
> 
> *Aber wie kommt man auf die Idee so viel Zeit für so etwas zu vergeuden?* ZITAT GEKÜRZT



Viel Zeit?! Rechne Dir mal aus wie wenig Zeit das pro Tag war...


----------



## BxBender (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



PolluxFix schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt seit HL2 bei Steam und muss sagen, ich will auch nicht mehr ohne. Von wegen DVD einlegen, installieren und los. Da wird gern die update-Orgie unterschlagen die früher oft Standard war. Oder zerkratzte DVDs. Oder falsches Betriebssystem usw. Würde bei mir schon daran scheitern, dass ich gar kein optisches Laufwerk mehr habe.  Der Steamshop interessiert mich nicht besonders, ich lese hier oder anderswo etwas über interessante Spiele und kaufe sie mir dann entweder im Sale, im Keyshop oder bei besonderen Perlen auch zum Vollpreis bei Steam direkt oder wenn möglich beim Studio/Publisher.   Das Rückgaberecht für Spiele zB kenne ich auch nur von Steam, ich weiß nicht ob es das anderswo auch gibt.


  GOG.com  Der Support ist sogar besser, man hilft notfalls bei technischen Problemen, bis das Spiel auch läuft. Ansonsten gibt es Geld zurück.


----------



## glycbz (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Ja gut, was Multiplayer-Spiele angeht, stimme ich zu. Ich sehe es wohl zu sehr aus meiner eigenen Perspektive: ich spiele ausschließlich Singleplayer. Ich möchte oft einfach nur einen Ausgleich zum Job, Kopf aus und ein wirklich fesselndes, grafisch tolles Spiel spielen. Und das ohne irgendwelchen Wettbewerbsdruck wie bei dem von dir angesprochenen PUBG und dergleichen. Wenn ich mal abschalten will, möchte ich mich einfach mit niemandem messen müssen.
Was die angesprochenen Bewertungen angeht, bin ich etwas anderer Meinung. Nachweislich wurde bzw. wird da mittlerweile ziemlich viel manipuliert (fake-Bewertungen). Außerdem ist der Großteil dieser Bewertungen wirklich sehr subjektiv und für mich keine Orientierungshilfe (das gleiche Spiel wird von manchen Leuten als das Beste seit Jahren gelobt, von anderen als der größte Dreck bezeichnet). Mittlerweile treffe ich fast alle meine Kaufentscheidungen anhand von Testberichten, entweder hier oder auf vergleichbaren Plattformen. Klar gibt es nie vollkommen objektive Berichte aber die Autoren versuchen meist, mehrere Seiten zu beleuchten und ihre Wertungen anhand von konkreten Beispielen zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## NoTrident (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Valve ist nicht nur grossartig im Nichtstun geworden. Man schadet ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste auf lange Zeit gesehen.

Over 7,600 games were released on Steam in 2017, an average of 21 a day | PCGamesN


----------



## Ocmaster (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

was will man erwarten von so einen kapitalistischen verein die super jachten und schlösser müssen finanziert werden.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Zumal man ja ohne Probleme das Geld hätte, um ein Portal 3, Half Life 3, L4D3, oder mal wieder irgendwas komplett neues, auch in den Sand setzen zu können. Eine "Fehlentwicklung" bzgl. Computerspiel könnte man problemlos wegstecken...



Ja aber denoch Sorry irgendwie ne.
Was würde passieren wenn die für 99,99€ ne Orange Box 2 ankündigen OHNE Details zu verraten?
Dürfte locker 3 Monate im Vorverkauf auf Platz 1 landen und selbst wenn der Inhalt ne Fehlentwicklung ist wäre das Geld mehr als wieder drin.

Ich würde es begrüssen wenn Valve / CEO bzw. Gabe sagen würde das man :
*Valve macht keine "klassischen" Spiele mehr (Also kein HL, L4D, Portal)
* oder eben Valve bringen zum Zeitpunkt XYZ das Spiel ABC raus


----------



## 1xok (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Verstehe das Gejammere nicht. Immer wieder dieselbe Kritik, es seien zu viele Spiele. Wie kauft ihr eigentlich etwas auf Amazon? Ist eine absolut ernst gemeinte Frage. Je mehr Angebote ich in einem Shop finde, umso besser.  Für mich bedeutet ein großes Angebot einfach, dass ich das Spiel, was ich gerade haben will, auch finde. Auf Amazon gibt es Milliarden von Produkten, die mich nicht interessieren. Ich bin noch nie auf die Idee gekommen, deshalb Amazon zu meiden. Genauso argumentieren hier aber viele.

In einem Shop muss ich das gewünschte Produkt schnell und einfach finden ohne dabei von sinnloser Reklame belästigt zu werden. Das ist die Primärfunktion eines Shops und das leistet Steam hervorragend. Ganz im Unterschied zum Shop meiner PS4, wo ich mich jedes mal ins Zeitalter von Teletext zurückversetzt fühle. Den anschließenden Download im Schneckentempo gibt es noch gratis mit dazu. Da beschwert sich aber interessanterweise nie jemand. 

Es geht nicht nur um Spiele. Ich muss diese Spiele ja auch irgendwie kaufen können.  Steam ist mega-bequem und bietet inzwischen so viele Vorteile, dass man sie kaum aufzählen kann. Alleine wegen Family View kaufe ich viele Spiele auf Steam. Vor allem funktioniert der Scheiß ganz einfach u.a. auch unter Linux, was von Valve eben nicht einfach großzügig ignoriert wird wie von EA und Ubi. In deren Shops war ich deshalb auch noch nie.

Neben Steam nutze ich am PC nur noch GOG in größerem Umfang. GOG bietet gegenüber Steam aber auch einen handfesten Vorteil: es ist frei von DRM. Die meisten anderen Shops bieten dagegen einfach nur Nachteile und hätten ohne exklusive Angebote wahrscheinlich überhaupt keine Nutzer. Viele Leute starten ja sogar Steam-fremde Spiele über den Steam-Launcher. Das sagt, glaube ich, alles.

Und wem es nicht gefällt, der kann doch was anderes nutzen. Es gibt zahllose Shops, auf denen ihr nur eine handvoll oder sogar nur ein einziges Spiel vorfindet. Nutzt einfach diese, wenn euch ein größeres Angebot derart verunsichert. Viele erwarten von Steam offenbar, dass es ihnen sagt, was sie spielen sollen. So kommt es mir jedenfalls vor.


----------



## Arkintosz (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



kero81 schrieb:


> Genau  solche Spiele wie Terraria.. Dieser ganze Indie Mist oder Pixelart  Quatsch... Natürlich muß das nicht auf alle anderen zutreffen, von mir  aus können diese Spiele aber in der Hölle schmoren.



Dafür habe ich Verständnis. Aber dass viele dieser Indie-Spiele sehr erfolgreich sind, und die meisten Leute zum Beispiel auf dem Handy und Konsolen spielen, zeigt eben auch, dass man keine atemberaubende Grafikpracht benötigt, um andere zu beeindrucken. Steam sortiert natürlich nicht Spiele nach Grafik heraus, sondern eher danach, ob sie einen Spielerischen Mindestwert haben, oder ob man davon ausgehen kann, dass es "Troll-Spiele" sind, die wirklich niemand wegen des Spielspaßes kauft, sondern vielleicht um viele Sammelkarten zu bekommen.

Aber für Dich könnte Valve vielleicht noch Filteroptionen einbauen, wo Leute die Grafik des Spiels bewerten können, und man dann Spiele danach filtern kann 



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wo sind Half Life 3 und Portal 3? Oder wie wäre es mal mit was ganz Neuem?



Valve hat eine Zeit lang nichts neues mehr entwickelt, das stimmt. Aber aktuell ist das auch anders. Auch dahingehend ist die Kritik im Moment ohne Grundlage: "We have some new games in the works, too. A couple have been announced, while others remain top secret. "
Das sieht man auch an den Einstellungen: Jay Pinkerton, the co-writer of Portal 2 is back at Valve


----------



## Lothar_P (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Habe ich da irgend etwas falsch verstanden? Wo steht denn in Mr. Ravenscrafts Artikel, etwas über "Umsatz pro Kopf = profitabel"?

Ich lese dort nur 3 von einander unabhängige Infos zu diesem Themenkomplex:
1. Den Umsatz von 4,3 Milliarden Dollar in 2017 (Quelle nicht genannt)
2. Die Angabe von "ca. 360 Mitarbeiter" in 2016 (Quelle Wikipedia) und
3. eine angebliche Aussage von Gabe Newell aus 2011, dass sie "das profitabelste Unternehmen der USA" seien. Quelle: Ein Forbes-Interview mit Gabe Newell, in dem er sagt sie seien "profitabler als Google und Apple", was das "Ergebnis pro Mitarbeiter" angeht. Wie daraus "das profitabelste Unternehmen der USA" wurde, konnte ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Die hier bei pcgh.de wiedergegebene Aussage über "Umsatz pro Mitarbeiter" gab es scheinbar gar nicht.

Darüber hinaus, selbst wenn es sie gegeben hätte: Seit wann sagt denn der Umsatz eines Unternehmens, ohne Nennung weiterer Kennzahlen, etwas über seine Profitabilität aus? Umso schlimmer, dass pcgh.de so etwas schreibt, wo es nicht einmal im Original steht womit man es als Zitat hätte rechtfertigen könnte.

Keine Ahnung, ob das jetzt schlechter Recherche, schlechter Übersetzung oder schlechtem Verständnis der Sache geschuldet ist... bitte einfach etwas gründlicher arbeiten.

Danke!


----------



## The_Zodiak (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



PolluxFix schrieb:


> Das Rückgaberecht für Spiele zB kenne ich auch nur von Steam, ich weiß nicht ob es das anderswo auch gibt.



Bei Steam kann man nicht länger als 2 Stunden spielen, aber hat 14 Tage Zeit (die nix bringen). Bei Origin hast Du 24 Stunden Zeit, egal wie lange Du in der Zeit spielst. Somit kannst Du ein Spiel kaufen, den Tag über spielen und wenn es Dir nicht gefällt am Abend wieder zurück geben. Auch das Abo Modell bei Origin ist im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis extrem gut. So etwas würde ich mir auch von Steam wünschen.


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



> Mehr erwarte man von Steam eben nicht.


 Korrekt, Steam läuft einfach und bei mir meistens und meckert selten herum, was soll da noch hinzukommen? Sie haben wie bereits erwähnt, viele Spiele auf Linux gebracht und damit Linux geholfen bekannter und verbreiteter zu werden.


----------



## kero81 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich Verständnis. Aber dass viele dieser Indie-Spiele sehr erfolgreich sind, und die meisten Leute zum Beispiel auf dem Handy und Konsolen spielen, zeigt eben auch, dass man keine atemberaubende Grafikpracht benötigt, um andere zu beeindrucken. Steam sortiert natürlich nicht Spiele nach Grafik heraus, sondern eher danach, ob sie einen Spielerischen Mindestwert haben, oder ob man davon ausgehen kann, dass es "Troll-Spiele" sind, die wirklich niemand wegen des Spielspaßes kauft, sondern vielleicht um viele Sammelkarten zu bekommen.
> 
> Aber für Dich könnte Valve vielleicht noch Filteroptionen einbauen, wo Leute die Grafik des Spiels bewerten können, und man dann Spiele danach filtern kann
> 
> ...



Was andere gut finden interessiert mich eigentlich nicht, bzw is das deren Bier. Ich kann nur von mir sprechen. Ja, Valve könnte einen "Augenkrebs-Filter" einbauen... das wäre toll.


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Also eigentlich ist es ganz genau so einfach. Mal zu ein paar Firmen die du (vermutlich auch) meinst:
> 
> Kodak, ehemaliger Weltmarktführer (über Jahrzehnte), hat sogar digitale Fotografie quasi erfunden. Nokia, 15 Jahre die Nr. 1 bei den Mobiltelefonen. Die Liste könnte man jetzt noch endlos erweitern... (3dfx, ehemaliger Hersteller der "besten" Grafikkarten,,, Matrox, ehemalige Referenz beim Thema Signal- und damit Bildqualität am PC...)
> 
> ...




Und was soll Valve denn mit Steam neues erfinden? Es ist eine Plattform um Spiele zu verkaufen, Punkt! Vor kurzem haben sie mal ein paar neue funtionen im Client eingefügt und ich weiss auch nicht was da noch fehlt, ich habe deren Chat nie genutzt und die Achievments sind mir egal. Hast du Ideen?


----------



## INU.ID (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hast du Ideen?


Hab doch schon Vorschläge gemacht? Beispiel: Fast alle in Deutschland geschnittenen Spiele, und der Großteil der Titel die im deutschen Steam-Store gar nicht gelistet sind, die wären alle verfügbar, wenn Valve es schafft endlich mal eine Altersverifikation einzubauen. Die müssen für so viele Länder unterschiedliche Filter für angepasste Angebote/Versionen verwenden, da wäre es ein "Klacks" den deutschen Erwachsenen die Spiele zugänglich zu machen, die man hier als deutscher Erwachsener auch legal kaufen darf.

Mit meinem Waffenschein darf ich scharfe Waffen im Internetz bestellen, aber ich kann/darf als Erwachsener keine "Ab 18" Spiele bei Steam kaufen?


----------



## 1xok (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Hab doch schon Vorschläge gemacht? Beispiel: Fast alle in Deutschland geschnittenen Spiele, und der Großteil der Titel die im deutschen Steam-Store gar nicht gelistet sind, die wären alle verfügbar, wenn Valve es schafft endlich mal eine Altersverifikation einzubauen. Die müssen für so viele Länder unterschiedliche Filter für angepasste Angebote/Versionen verwenden, da wäre es ein "Klacks" den deutschen Erwachsenen die Spiele zugänglich zu machen, die man hier als deutscher Erwachsener auch legal kaufen darf.



Ich habe Valve sogar mal eine Kopie meines Persos geschickt, weil ich L4D2 uncut haben wollte. Das Problem liegt aber leider an anderer Stelle. Die durchaus verwirrende Rechtslage in Deutschland sieht so aus, dass ich beschlagnahmte Spiele zwar auf Steam legal besitzen darf, Valve kann sie mir aber nicht legal verkaufen. Deshalb muss man hier zu verschiedenen Umgehungsmaßnahmen greifen. Lösung in diesem Falle L4D2: Ich habe mir das Spiel einfach von einem ausländischen Steam-Frreund schenken lassen. Bei Dying Light bin ich genauso vorgegangen. 

Valve und auch andere Publisher können hier tatsächlich nichts machen. Sie müssten eine Verfassungsklage anstrengen, um die fragwürdige Rechtssprechung unserer Amtsgerichte zu kippen. Ein Aufwand, den ein ausländischer Publisher verständlicherweise scheut. Zumal solche Verfahren oft Jahre dauern und der Ausgang natürlich ungewiss ist. Deinen Ärger über die Situation kann ich aber gut nachvollziehen. Man fühlt sich bisweilen hilflos. Für weitere Informationen empfehle ich die Gruppe "for UNCUT!", siehe: Steam Community :: Group :: for UNCUT!



INU.ID schrieb:


> Mit meinem Waffenschein darf ich scharfe Waffen im Internetz bestellen, aber ich kann/darf als Erwachsener keine "Ab 18" Spiele bei Steam kaufen?



Das geht grundsätzlich schon, sogar ganz ohne Altersverifikation, wenn man mal von dieser sinnfreien Angabe des Geburtsdatums absieht. Hab schon etliche "Ab 18" Titel auf Steam gekauft. Zum Bespiel Doom. Das Problem sind beschlagnahmte Titel wie L4D2, die in Deutschland nur in geschnittener Form oder sogar gar nicht  verkauft werden. Diese Titel haben in Deutschland schlicht keine Altersfreigabe. Sie können hierzulande nicht verkauft werden. Dazu reicht es schon, wenn ein Spiel verfassungsfeindliche Symbole besitzt. Beispiel Attentat 1942:

Attentat 1942 – Wikipedia

Das Spiel bekäme niemals eine Alterseinstufung ab 18. Es ist ja ein Serious Games, das sich vor allem auch an Jugendliche richtet. Aber würde es hierzulande offen vertrieben, würde sofort jemand klagen und ein Amtsgericht die Beschlagnahme anordnen. Das ist die Situation in Deutschland. Eine Altersverifikation auf Steam, würde an dieser nichts ändern.


----------



## NoTrident (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



1xok schrieb:


> Verstehe das Gejammere nicht. Immer wieder dieselbe Kritik, es seien zu viele Spiele. Wie kauft ihr eigentlich etwas auf Amazon? Ist eine absolut ernst gemeinte Frage. Je mehr Angebote ich in einem Shop finde, umso besser.  Für mich bedeutet ein großes Angebot einfach, dass ich das Spiel, was ich gerade haben will, auch finde. Auf Amazon gibt es Milliarden von Produkten, die mich nicht interessieren. Ich bin noch nie auf die Idee gekommen, deshalb Amazon zu meiden. Genauso argumentieren hier aber viele.
> 
> In einem Shop muss ich das gewünschte Produkt schnell und einfach finden ohne dabei von sinnloser Reklame belästigt zu werden. Das ist die Primärfunktion eines Shops und das leistet Steam hervorragend. Ganz im Unterschied zum Shop meiner PS4, wo ich mich jedes mal ins Zeitalter von Teletext zurückversetzt fühle. Den anschließenden Download im Schneckentempo gibt es noch gratis mit dazu. Da beschwert sich aber interessanterweise nie jemand.
> 
> ...



Persönliches Empfinden ist nicht von Relevanz in dieser Diskussion.

Viele können/wollen nicht verstehen, dass die rasant zunehmende Zahl an Spielen negative Auswirkungen hat. Kein Wenn und kein Aber. Unsägliche Vergleiche und eingeschränkte Blickwinkel sind grundlegend Fehl und vermitteln nur das Unverständnis der Situation gegenüber. Ein Markt auf diese Art geflutet, zieht ein Überangebot nach sich. Der Wettbewerb verschärft sich, die Preise passen sich der im Durchschnitt sinkenden Nachfrage an. Es wirkt sich auf Budgets, Qualität, Vielfalt und Genres aus. Ganz sicher nicht positiv. Das ist Fakt, das passiert.

Has an accessible games industry undermined its long-term stability? | GamesIndustry.biz


----------



## INU.ID (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



1xok schrieb:


> Diese Titel haben in Deutschland schlicht keine Altersfreigabe. Sie können hierzulande nicht verkauft werden.


Ich sprach/meinte selbstverständlich alle die (ab 18 Titel) Titel, die man in Deutschland grundsätzlich kaufen/einführen darf (Amazon zb. hat auch eine "ab 18 Rubrik"), die auf Steam aber mangels Altersverifikation gar nicht, oder nur geschnitten, verkauft werden dürfen.


----------



## Rizzard (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*

Von Valve habe ich unweigerlich fast die selbe Meinung wie hier im Artikel angesprochen wird, und das seit Jahren.
Klar sie haben in diverse Hard- und Software investiert (SteamOS, Controller etc), aber das von denen keine Games mehr kommen, und sie mal locker für jeden verkauften Titel auf Steam 30% einstreichen, ist schon ein starkes Stück.

Von daher weiter so, einfacher kann man Geld nicht verdienen.


----------



## 1xok (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich sprach/meinte selbstverständlich alle die (ab 18 Titel) Titel, die man in Deutschland grundsätzlich kaufen/einführen darf (Amazon zb. hat auch eine "ab 18 Rubrik"), die auf Steam aber mangels Altersverifikation gar nicht, oder nur geschnitten, verkauft werden dürfen.



Dann  nenne bitte ein Beispiel! Ich kenne kein einziges. Den Uncut von Wolfenstein wirst Du auch über den deutschen Amazon Store nicht beziehen können. Höchstens als Import und da ist der Zoll davor. Amazon ist genauso an die Deutschen Gesetze gebunden wie Steam. Aber ich lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Nur wenigstens ein Beispiel müsstes Du dann schon nennen. Ansonsten bleibt es eine bloße Behauptung deinerseits.


----------



## 1xok (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



NoTrident schrieb:


> Persönliches Empfinden ist nicht von Relevanz in dieser Diskussion.



Deinen Ratschlag Solltest Du Dir selber vielleicht zu Herzen nehmen. Wenn die Spiele nicht auf Steam erscheinen, erscheinen sie halt woanders, z.B. auf Plattformen wie itch.io und werden dann eben dort von den Leuten gekauft. Der Markt wird mit oder ohne Steam geflutet. Das ist das Internet. Andererseits bricht Steam einen Rekord nach dem anderen. Und Star Citizen hat Geld in schwindelerregender Höhe eingesammelt. Der Gaming-Industrie steht mehr Geld denn je zur Verfügung. Du magst Dein Empfinden als Fakt ansehen. Aber die Welt dreht sich trotzdem weiter.


----------



## INU.ID (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



1xok schrieb:


> Dann  nenne bitte ein Beispiel! Ich kenne kein einziges.


Du willst sagen es gibt in Deutschland keine Computerspiele/Versionen die ab 18 sind? Oder dass die ab 18 Spiele/Versionen ALLE auch bei Steam zu kaufen sind?

Ich hätte als Beispiel jetzt einfach mal Mad Max gesagt, habe aber gerade eben gesehen, dass die Version auf Steam auch ab 18 ist. Gleiches Spiel mit  Just Cause 3. Ich hab jetzt schon eine Weile keine Games mehr auf Steam gekauft, aber mir schon öfter (Steam-) Versionen aus dem Ausland besorgt, wegen der für den deutschen Markt geschnittenen Versionen auf Steam. Hat sich da irgendwann mal was geändert?

Oder sind ausnahmslos alle "gewaltgeminderten" Versionen auf Steam als Uncut-Version in D verboten? 

Ich meine schön öfter über Titel gestolpert zu sein, die in D eigentlich nicht verboten sind, aber in Steam nicht verfügbar waren und sind. Wie sieht es hier zb. mit dem "Id Super Pack" aus? "Ein Freund" hat einige Spiele in seinem Steam-Account, die man im deutschen Steam-Store nicht kaufen kann. Die können doch nicht alle indiziert sein.


----------



## NoTrident (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



1xok schrieb:


> Deinen Ratschlag Solltest Du Dir selber vielleicht zu Herzen nehmen. Wenn die Spiele nicht auf Steam erscheinen, erscheinen sie halt woanders, z.B. auf Plattformen wie itch.io und werden dann eben dort von den Leuten gekauft. Der Markt wird mit oder ohne Steam geflutet. Das ist das Internet. Andererseits bricht Steam einen Rekord nach dem anderen. Und Star Citizen hat Geld in schwindelerregender Höhe eingesammelt. Der Gaming-Industrie steht mehr Geld denn je zur Verfügung. Du magst Dein Empfinden als Fakt ansehen. Aber die Welt dreht sich trotzdem weiter.



Das ist nicht mein Empfinden, das ist die Realität, der man sich verweigert. Den Link hat man wohl übersehen, oder reichen die Englischkenntnisse nicht, um zu verstehen, was in dem Artikel geschrieben steht?

Und nein, der Markt wird nicht "mit oder ohne Steam" überschwemmt. Weder ist man auf Konsolen (noch nicht) darauf versessen, den Wettbewerb fahrlässig aus den Fugen geraten zu lassen, noch treiben es andere Distributionsplattformen auf die Spitze oder haben eine vergleichbare Position/Marktmacht inne. 



1xok schrieb:


> Der Gaming-Industrie steht mehr Geld denn je zur Verfügung.



So ein Schwachsinn. Deshalb sind auch Reihenweise Genres und Studios untergegangen. Und wie solls auch anders sein, Star Citizen wird propagandiert. Die krasse Ausnahme, die sich erst noch beweisen muss, aber nach jetzigem Stand eher die Chance hat, als größter Reinfall in der jüngsten Videospielgeschichte seinen Marker zu setzen.


----------



## 1xok (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Oder sind ausnahmslos alle "gewaltgeminderten" Versionen auf Steam als Uncut-Version in D verboten?



So ist es. Das gilt sogar für Portal2. Man mag es kaum glaube, aber selbst dieses Spiel unterliegt in Deutschland der Zensur. Dass Du auf Amazon manche Spiele findest, die es auf Steam nicht gibt, hängt einfach damit zusammen, dass längst nicht alles über Steam vertrieben wird. EA, Ubi und einige andere große Publisher haben ihre eigenen Stores. Sony sowieso. Bei Amazon findest Du halt alles, was eine gewisse Verbreitung hat. Das hat aber nichts mit ab 18 zu tun. 

Das einzige, was auf Steam zensiert wurde in jüngerer Zeit, waren ein paar Japan-Games. Das ging aber von Valve aus.  



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich meine schön öfter über Titel gestolpert zu sein, die in D eigentlich nicht verboten sind, aber in Steam nicht verfügbar waren und sind. Wie sieht es hier zb. mit dem "Id Super Pack" aus? "Ein Freund" hat einige Spiele in seinem Steam-Account, die man im deutschen Steam-Store nicht kaufen kann. Die können doch nicht alle indiziert sein.



Wie gesagt, Du kriegst längst nicht alles über Steam. Valve besitzt ja nicht die Lizenzen. und wenn ein Publisher sein Spiel nicht über Steam vertreibt, dann ist das eben so. Du kannst auf Steam auch kein Minecraft kaufen. Das liegt sicher nicht daran, dass Minecraft ab 18 wäre.  

Microsoft, Sony, EA und ein paar andere gibt es eben auch noch. Die veröffentlichen auch auf Steam, aber längst nicht alles und es erscheint auf Steam auch längst nicht jedes Angebot.


----------



## 1xok (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



NoTrident schrieb:


> Den Link hat man wohl übersehen



Ja, tatsächlich, sorry. Sah wie ein Banner aus.

Wie gesagt, Leute die auf Indie-Titel stehen besorgen sich diese. Ich habe mir Voxel-Turf zuerst von itch.io gezogen. Inzwischen ist es auf Steam gelandet. Du empfindest so ein Spiel wahrscheinlich als Müll, der nicht auf Steam gehört.  Du kannst aber nicht für alle anderen sprechen. Natürlich verdienen gerade Indie-Entwickler heute weniger. Das mag für den einzelnen schade sein. Der Trend ist aber nicht aufzuhalten. Auch wenn Du glaubst Valve könnte ihn aufhalten. Die Leute würden einfach dorthin gehen, wo sie die Spiele finden. Du kaufst Dir Spiele, die Du nicht auf Steam findest, ja auch woanders.


----------



## INU.ID (2. August 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



1xok schrieb:


> Dass Du auf Amazon manche Spiele findest, die es auf  Steam nicht gibt, hängt einfach damit zusammen, dass längst nicht alles  über Steam vertrieben wird.


Wie gesagt, selbstverständlich sind nur Spiele gemeint, die man außerhalb Deutschlands sehr wohl auf Steam kaufen kann. Ich werde mir demnächst die Zeit nehmen und mal nachschauen. "Mein Bekannter" hat schließlich so manche Titel in seiner Steam-Bibliothek, die im deutschen Steam-Store nicht gefunden werden, bzw. bei denen - wenn man über Google/einen ausländischen Shop-Link geht - einem als Deutscher der Hinweis "Dieses Produkt steht in Ihrem Land derzeit nicht zur Verfügung." angezeigt wird, oder "gewaltgeminderte Version", bei Titeln die er uncut in seiner Sammlung hat. Und ich hab so meine Zweifel, dass das alles Spiele sind, die man grundsätzlich nicht legal in D kaufen kann.


----------



## Krabonq (2. August 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



kero81 schrieb:


> Viel Zeit?! Rechne Dir mal aus wie wenig Zeit das pro Tag war...



...und jetzt rechne das mal zusammen.
Viel verschwendete Zeit.

Angenommen du brauchst 5 Sekunden pro Spiel im Durchschnitt. Inklusive Ladezeiten und wenn der Steam Shop zu Sale Zeiten, wo man die Dinger eher durchclickt, man noch länger wartet.
Dürfte eh recht knapp bemossen sein.
Das sind dann 35815 Sekunden, also ca. 10 Stunden.
10 Stunden verschwendete Zeit, für nichts.


----------



## 1xok (2. August 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, selbstverständlich sind nur Spiele gemeint, die man außerhalb Deutschlands sehr wohl auf Steam kaufen kann. Ich werde mir demnächst die Zeit nehmen und mal nachschauen.



Wenn Du schon dabei bist, schau mal wo Du Postal und Hatred herbekommst.


----------



## SilentHunter (3. August 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Du willst sagen es gibt in Deutschland keine Computerspiele/Versionen die ab 18 sind? Oder dass die ab 18 Spiele/Versionen ALLE auch bei Steam zu kaufen sind?
> 
> Ich hätte als Beispiel jetzt einfach mal Mad Max gesagt, habe aber gerade eben gesehen, dass die Version auf Steam auch ab 18 ist. Gleiches Spiel mit  Just Cause 3. Ich hab jetzt schon eine Weile keine Games mehr auf Steam gekauft, aber mir schon öfter (Steam-) Versionen aus dem Ausland besorgt, wegen der für den deutschen Markt geschnittenen Versionen auf Steam. Hat sich da irgendwann mal was geändert?
> 
> ...


Scheinbar willst du es partout nicht verstehen das dein rein persönliches Problem nix mit Steam ansich zu tun hat. Der deutsche Gesetzgeber ist für Altersfreigaben verantwortlich. Ausserdem gibt er die Rahmenbedingungen für Verkäufe von Artikeln mit Altersverifikation vor. 
Möchte ich mich diesen Rahmenbedingungen und dem damit verbundenem Mehraufwand/Kosten sowie möglicher rechtlicher Konsequenzen nicht unterwerfen, lasse ich einfach alles was damit zu tun hat aussen vor. Ob dir das persönlich gefällt ist so wie mit China und dem berühmten Sack Reis. Ist dir dieses Thema so wichtig versuch doch einfach mal mit den dir in unserem Politischen System zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel was zu bewegen anstatt nur zu polemisieren und agressive Meinungsmache zu betreiben. 
Ansonsten kauf dir doch einfach deine scheinbar lebenswichtigen Ü18 oder Uncut Versionen da wo du sie auch bekommst und hör bitte auf mich diesbezüglich weiter mit immer denselben Floskeln zu langweilen. Vielen Dank dafür im vorraus.

Mfg



NoTrident schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn. Deshalb sind auch  Reihenweise Genres und Studios untergegangen. Und wie solls auch anders  sein, Star Citizen wird propagandiert. Die krasse Ausnahme, die sich  erst noch beweisen muss, aber nach jetzigem Stand eher die Chance hat,  als größter Reinfall in der jüngsten Videospielgeschichte seinen Marker  zu setzen.


Der Gesamtumsatz im Spielemarkt weltweit wie auch in Deutschland steigt kontinuierlich Jahr um Jahr und das ist kein Schwachsinn. Warum Publisher oder Spieleentwicklerstudios dicht machen liegt sicher nicht an möglicherweise geschrumpften Umsatzmöglichkeiten. Dies sind in der Regel firmeninterne Entscheidungen, EA ist da beispiellos gnadenlos, aufgrund zu geringem erwirtschafteten Profit oder aufgrund getroffener Fehlentscheidungen/Entwicklungen und den daraus resultierenden negativen wirtschaftlichen Folgen.

Mfg


----------



## INU.ID (3. August 2018)

*AW: Kritik von Steam-Nutzern: Valve "sackt nur Geld ein und tut nichts!"*



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Scheinbar willst du es partout nicht verstehen... Ob dir das persönlich gefällt ist so wie mit China und dem berühmten Sack Reis. ... anstatt nur zu polemisieren und agressive Meinungsmache zu betreiben. Ansonsten kauf dir doch einfach deine scheinbar lebenswichtigen Ü18 oder Uncut Versionen da wo du sie auch bekommst und hör bitte auf mich diesbezüglich weiter mit immer denselben Floskeln zu langweilen.


Unsere Unterhaltung war doch abgeschlossen, wie kann ich dich da mit etwas langweilen, was gar nicht an dich gerichtet war?

Warten wir einfach mal ab, ob Steam auch in Zukunft keine Verifikation benötigt.

Versand von USK-18-Spielen: Behörden verlangen Altersprüfung bei Bestellung

Oberste Landesjugendbehörden: Der Versand altersbeschränkter Waren - muss das Alter bereits bei der Bestellung geprüft werden?

Verschärfungen beim Onlinehandel mit USK-18-Spielen


PS: Nur mal so btw: Ich hab quasi alle Titel, die mich interessieren,  die es im deutschen Steam-Store nicht, oder nur geschnitten gibt, und deren Besitz in Deutschland legal ist (also auch beschlagnahmte Titel!), schon (tlw. sehr lange) in meiner Steam-Bibliothek.


----------

